# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Todos aquellos que piensan que la Gestión lo es todo

## lugarte

Hace algunos días, revisaba la página Bloomberg donde me topé con un interesante artículo donde el que cuenta con la tercera mayor fortuna a nivel mundial, Warren Buffett, habla de que la capacidad de subir precios importa más que la gestión.
Hoy, en el diario Gestión, encuentro el mismo artículo (pero ya traducido al español) y me animo a recomendarselos. 
Esto sobre todo va para los floreros del Management, Coaching, MBA´s lovers y demás hinchas de Supera S.A.C. Todos aquellos que cobran ingentes cantidades de dinero por charlas de "tiza y pizarra". Que mejor maestro que Buffett, pocas palabras. 
El enlace  http://noir.bloomberg.com/apps/news?...d=anYZXqQyhkFw 
O si no revisen la página 24 del diario Gestión de hoy 22 de Febrero. 
Un saludo especial a los Administradores, Economistas y demás fauna de las facultades de "tiza y pizarra" (como díría F. Delgado De La Flor).Temas similares: TODO MAIZ x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! Artículo: Ingreso de Panamá a Alianza del Pacífico facilitará comercio con todos los países miembros Artículo: Revolución educativa hará que beneficios de crecimiento llegue a todos Artículo: Estado garantiza el agua para todos los peruanos, asegura Presidente Nuevo código de consumo necesita de la participación de todos

----------


## lugarte

Les recomiendo la lectura del libro "Freaknomics", les dará otra visión muy diferente a la que estamos acostumbrados. La lectura del libro, afianzó mi desconfianza ante fenómenos como son el "cambio climático" y los "productos orgánicos".

----------


## lugarte

Si ya leyeron Freaknomics, les sugiero que pasen a la revisión de SuperFreaknomics, más candente que la primera obra de este duo de autores. A los profesionales mencionados en el primer mensaje, mis disculpas si es que les incomodaron palabras tan toscas. 
Bruno, sería interesante abrir un tema sobre libros en general (o específicos) que los foreros podrían recomendar. Mis preferidos son los de mercado de valores (bolsa) (eso que soy zootecnista).

----------

